# new paver install question



## leechungsr (Jul 11, 2010)

Hey guys,

I'm new to pavers and I have a couple questions.

We put in ~500sq ft of pavers. There's a riparian drain that runs under the pavers, so we layed down rebar and concrete under, filled with dirt, compacted the soil, laid down 4inches of coarse sand, then pavers, then used a fine sand to put between the pavers. We had to make a small wall that goes around the side and back, laid rebar and concrete again for strength. It feels real solid.

I've been wetting the sand lightly daily the last week, and packed gaps that show with more sand each day. Today I drove my car over the pavers for the first time and the pavers held up real well, except for the pavers on the hill! Cracks started to form on the sand like crazy! I packed the cracks with sand, then wet again.

1. Should I put a layer of polymeric sand on top of the current sand? Or should I clear out all the sand altogether and put down polymeric sand?
2. Is polymeric sand "flexible," getting rid of this cracked sand problem?

Thanks for your time. :clap:


----------



## leechungsr (Jul 11, 2010)

flickr.com/photos/leechungsr/4774369983/sizes/l/

that's a link to the picture of the "hill" if that helps. Thanks guys


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

This site may help. http://www.pavingexpert.com


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

You did not mention whether you are installing clay pavers or interlocking concrete pavers. I assume you are using concrete pavers since they are by far the most commonly used type.

You have a very unique application of pavers despite the high amount used in the world. Normally, pavers are set tight together on a 1" + or - setting bed over a compacted base. They are then filled with a fine sand that is vibrated by a vibratory plate compactor into the joints and to even out the surface and create the interlock. Polymeric sand is rarely used on major paving projects, especially industrial projects like airport taxiways and ship unloading facilities. Sand does not compact and is not structural, but is only a cushion the allows water to drain away for stability purposes. Once you use concrete under a portion of a paver installation, you have two different types of support and can expect some differential movement.

The site (paving expert) referenced to you reflects some of the hundreds of years of use of pavers in all types or applications and some of the installations are quite complex when it comes to controlling water. You might also find the Interlocking Concrete Paving Institute site (icpi.org?) for a good summary of technical bulletins.


----------



## natural1 (Aug 30, 2007)

You should clear out the sand. Polymeric sand requires a certain depth for it to set up properly. It is flexible. Be sure to follow the instructions when installing polymeric sand.


----------



## Snickers2000 (Jul 22, 2010)

Usually for vehicular traffic the requirements for the depth and strength of the base will be rather stringent - perhaps this is part of the problem?


----------

